# Sex is much better now



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Sex has always been a problem with my LD wife.About 4 weeks ago I said to her that I am going to remove my **** from our relationship.So in the beginning I offered her a lot of kisses,making out,Dry humping,And right away I could tell she was into it.As it turned out she told me how much pain intercoarse really cause her.That she avoid sex because of the pain with it.She has turned into my sex kitten over night.She just loves for me to give her oral without her having to take me on.We are have sex much more offen than ever.And I find a way to release as well. She is not much into giving oral,But is getting better about it.She has not turned down a licken yet in 5 weeks.I have had more orgasms than ever before this.We have just started to play with using the **** as a tool for outer rubbing the clit.Not once has she ask for my **** to be inside of her. But things are great?It may not be what I want for ever , But its better than what I had before.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I would have her talk to a gyno just to be sure nothing is wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

